# Best Ski-in/Ski-out TS's? Advice on Acquiring Week 52?



## LastTrueFamilyMan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey, first post - great forum here.

Hoping you guys could help me as I begin my research on considering a ski-in/ski-out timeshare.

My wife and I both work in schools.  She's a teacher and I'm the CFO/in-house attorney for a large private school.  Anyway, our time off is very structured and we can't just go skiing any week we want.  Plus, with a school age child (and another on the way), we'll be confined to the school schedule for ski trips with them anyway.   

With that said, my goal going forward would be to go skiing the week between Christmas and New Year's (week 52) and the week of spring break (which is a moving target depending on the school schedule for a given year).

Because of the structure of always going that week 52, I've thought about and started researching time shares.  My goal would be to always go to our home resort on that fixed week, and picking somewhere different every spring break.  The spring break deal would probably just be a pay as we go kinda deal unless there was a point bonus we could use from our week 52 timeshare purchase.

We would be interested in securing a 2-Bedroom condo, preferably ski-in/ski-out.  I know the week after Christmas is the busiest ski week, so picking somewhere without awful crowds would be important.  Also, dependable early season snow is important.  Here is a ranking of some various western resorts for both Christmas snow and Spring Break snow:  http://webpages.charter.net/tcrocker818/fam_ski.htm

Steamboat tops the list of Colorado resorts for Christmas snow, so that is a top consideration - not sure what the crowds would be like then relative to other resorts.

I've been searching various for sale adds for TS's, and week 52 is in pretty low supply.  The only ski-in/ski-out week 52's I have seen are way too expensive - $50,000+.

Does anyone have any specific property recommendations or any advice on securing a fixed week 52?

Any help the group can provide will be much appreciated.

Take care,
LTFM


----------



## charford (Feb 2, 2008)

If you become a member of TUG, you will have access to all the reviews. This will help you with several of your questions. 

I used to own a single 2 bedroom week 52 at an Eastern ski resort. Even that cost $50K several years ago. I was able to resell it for $45K. It was not ski-in, ski-out, but was within a ski resort. Week 52's are in short supply. Many resorts with float weeks still hold week 52 back and sell it as a fixed week. People with week 52, especially in a ski resort, are highly unlikely to give it to an exchange company. They are more likely to use it themselves or rent it out. 

I would recommend checking out one of the destination clubs, in particular High Country Club. They have several ski properties in the Colorado area which are more high end than the typical timeshare. A membership which would get you into a property during week 52 would cost $50K. But, the property would be nicer, and you would get 25 days out of the year for vacationing instead of 7. Otherwise, a 7 day membership would set you back $25K and you would not be able to reserve a holiday week. 

If you get into one of the points systems or systems where week 52 is a float, it would be very very very difficult to reserve week 52 as everyone else will be on the phone trying to reserve it at the same time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 2, 2008)

In Whistler week 52 at most of the Whiski Jack resorts is fixed.  Several of the WJ resorts are ski-in/ski-out.

Whistler is extremely dependable for opening, maybe more than Steamboat.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out Westgate Resort in Park City (Canyons)


----------



## Judy (Feb 3, 2008)

While there are several timeshares in Steamboat Springs, I don't think any are ski-in-ski-out with fixed weeks.  The Christie Club has the best location and is ski-in-ski-out, but it's a quarter share.  The Steamboat Grand is right across the street from Gondola square.  It has full ownership, quarter shares, and I think timeshares. But I'm not sure whether there are any fixed weeks available.  Several timeshares are on the free bus route, not far from the ski area.  Sunburst is one that comes to mind.  Worldmark Steamboat is not on the free bus route, but it's reasonably close and has its own shuttle to the ski area (but not into town).  While Worldmark doesn't sell fixed weeks, its possible to book week 52 if reservations are made early enough. The advantage of Worldmark is that it has resorts in several ski areas in addition to Steamboat. The Sheraton in Gondola Square is supposed to be converted to timeshares in the near future.


----------



## marinersfan (Feb 3, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Check out Westgate Resort in Park City (Canyons)


I 2nd the Westgate at the Canyons in Park City, Utah although I wouldn’t classify it as a true ski-in/out. Right next door is the Grand Summit and right out their door is the Gondola. You have to walk a little from the Westgate to the Gondola, but the staff will get your gear - skis/poles/snowboard, to and from the gondola for you which is nice. Marriot Mountain Side in Park City is another. Also in Utah the Cliff Club at Snowbird is nice and what a spectacular location. Not near the night life or activities as Park City, but a beautiful place to ski and vacation.

In Beaver Creek, Colorado you can find a few very nice ski-in/out like the St. James Place, Hyatt Mt. Lodge, and another to check into would be Park Plaza at Beaver Creek.

And Gee, what about Lake Tahoe. Never stayed at the resort, but I think the Marriott's Timber Lodge along with the Marriott Grand Residence Club has a Gondola to Heavenly right on site.

Something to consider based on your location of Mississippi would be travel arrangements. I know I shouldn't assume so I’m going to guess that you’d be flying, and getting to Steamboat Springs is going to be more cumbersome than any of the resorts along the interstate - Breckinridge, Dillon, Vail, Avon/Beaver Creek, etc. We were traveling from the north to Avon/Beaver Creek and although it's a pretty drive, it was not fun driving the 2-lane roads with young kids in a snow storm. I know Avon/Beaver Creek is at least an hour from Denver and depending on weather/traffic probably 2+ hrs from the airport. You'd be looking at a longer drive to Steamboat - unless you have the ability to fly right into that airport. The one time I flew into Reno and drove to S. Lake Tahoe was in August and that was a good hour plus drive. The Utah resorts, both Park City and Snowbird are more convenient to the Salt Lake City airport and are within 30-45 minutes. It might not be a big deal to you, but I’m always looking at travel convenience. 

The good news is that you'll have plenty of resorts to choose from as I'm sure others will chime in too, but you may have to be patient in order to get what you want. By the way, my wife and I started Time Sharing about 4 years ago and we couldn't imagine vacationing any other way - especially with kids. Actually, we are very much like our kids - SPOILED!


----------



## LastTrueFamilyMan (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow!  Thanks for all of the help!

Y'all have given me a lot to consider.  



> I would recommend checking out one of the destination clubs, in particular High Country Club.


I saw this suggestion first last night, and started checking it out.  Very impressive properties.  Like the ski locations.  Nice that we could drive from Miss. to the Rosemary Beach property near Destin, FL for a summer vacation.  It is a good bit more than I originally wanted to spend.  Also, the annual amount is a lot, and I assume it goes up a little every year.  But I think the real deal killer for me with HCC is the fact that the 4 weeks of March (Spring Break) are also designated a holiday by the club.  The only way I could possibly reach and pay the $50k is if it would cover both of my planned ski trips (New Years and Spring Break) plus the summer vacation.  But with the $50k membership, you only get one long term holiday recommendation.  So, unless I'm missing something, it would be unlikely I'd be able to get a good ski property for the two weeks we plan to go.  



> Whistler is extremely dependable for opening, maybe more than Steamboat.


Whistler takes a long time to get to from Miss. and is an expensive flight.  I think Whistler would be better for us as an occasional Spring Break destination when we can use frequent flyer miles.



> Check out Westgate Resort in Park City (Canyons)


I went to their website.  Nice property.  I haven't had a chance to search classifieds here and other places to see any TS weeks for sale.  I have a little concern about the Canyons' 3 out 5 rating for Christmas snow.



> While Worldmark doesn't sell fixed weeks, its possible to book week 52 if reservations are made early enough. The advantage of Worldmark is that it has resorts in several ski areas in addition to Steamboat.


Thanks, about to go check this out!



> Something to consider based on your location of Mississippi would be travel arrangements. I know I shouldn't assume so I’m going to guess that you’d be flying, and getting to Steamboat Springs is going to be more cumbersome than any of the resorts along the interstate. . . . It might not be a big deal to you, but I’m always looking at travel convenience.


marinersfan, you are correct about flying.  And, yes, travel convenience is a big deal to me as well.  I can get into Hayden without much problem.  Jackson, Miss to Atlanta on Delta, and they have a direct from Atlanta to Hayden.  I can also get into Eagle without much problem (although it is a more expensive flight).  If I have the frequent flyer miles that's not an issue.  This year, we're skiing Snowmass at Spring Break, flying in to Eagle, CME shuttle to Snowmass and flying out via Aspen.  We didn't go in to Aspen b/c the earliest flight got in at 10:30 p.m. vs. Eagle which gets in at 11:40 a.m.  This is a freq. flyer ticket, no telling what it would have cost had I had to pay for that schedule.  If we're out of ff miles, then Denver and Salt Lake are the least expensive airports for us to get into.  But that cuts both ways in that we want to go somewhere with less crowds relative to the front range resorts during these two holiday periods.  Easier and less expensive for us, and for most everyone else too.  Hmmm??

Thanks for all the help and the suggestions - keep them coming.  Off to do some more research.

Take care,
LTFM


----------



## travelguy (Feb 5, 2008)

*Call High Country Club*



LastTrueFamilyMan said:


> Wow!  Thanks for all of the help!
> 
> Y'all have given me a lot to consider.
> 
> ...



Unlike timeshares, Destination Clubs can customized a membership for your specific needs.  I'd encourage you to call Heath (VP of Sales) at High Country Club and tell him exactly what you want.  Don' expect any high pressure or BS, just a frank conversation on how High Country Club may (or may not) be the solution for you vacation lifestyle.

Be aware that the quality of HCC homes and townhouses is MUCH better than the timeshares you are looking at.  I was at the HCC Beaver Creek Village townhouse last week and am currently at the HCC Arrowhead condo this week.  I may never go back to the Hilton and Marriott ski properties again!

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## LastTrueFamilyMan (Feb 5, 2008)

travelguy said:


> Unlike timeshares, Destination Clubs can customized a membership for your specific needs.  I'd encourage you to call Heath (VP of Sales) at High Country Club and tell him exactly what you want.  Don' expect any high pressure or BS, just a frank conversation on how High Country Club may (or may not) be the solution for you vacation lifestyle.
> 
> Be aware that the quality of HCC homes and townhouses is MUCH better than the timeshares you are looking at.  I was at the HCC Beaver Creek Village townhouse last week and am currently at the HCC Arrowhead condo this week.  I may never go back to the Hilton and Marriott ski properties again!
> 
> Good luck in your quest.


Travelguy,

Thanks so much for the heads up and the suggestion on that.  Heath was out of the office, so I ended up talking to Dan, HCC's CFO.  I really like him.  He spent a good bit of time walking me through my options, and let's just say HCC is back in the running.  In fact, unless something changes, I think it's between HCC and just paying as I go.  As charford first pointed out, when you compare the cost of a decent week 52 timeshare and the joining fee for HCC and the benefits of those respective options, HCC really puts the stand alone week 52 option to shame.

One question for you and the other guys helping here, can I look at HCC as something that will be there in more or less its present form (or better) to take care of my travel needs for the next 35+ years?  Or should my time horizon for looking at this investment be shorter?  I understand you get 80% back if you leave the club, and while I haven't read the contract documents yet, I would assume if they cease operations, they owe you 100% back.

Thanks,
LTFM


----------



## travelguy (Feb 6, 2008)

LastTrueFamilyMan said:


> Travelguy,
> 
> Thanks so much for the heads up and the suggestion on that.  Heath was out of the office, so I ended up talking to Dan, HCC's CFO.  I really like him.  He spent a good bit of time walking me through my options, and let's just say HCC is back in the running.  In fact, unless something changes, I think it's between HCC and just paying as I go.  As charford first pointed out, when you compare the cost of a decent week 52 timeshare and the joining fee for HCC and the benefits of those respective options, HCC really puts the stand alone week 52 option to shame.
> 
> ...



Glad you received some help from HCC.  I suggest you look at any travel purchase with a 10 year window.  Many things can happen during that 10 years that could change your use or the travel options available.  I like the fact that HCC has the option of an 80% return on deposit without the hassle of having to resell your interest.  I'd advise you to contact Dan at HCC directly with your question about the 100% return if they cease operations.  I think that's true but I don't have a contract handy to confirm it. 

My limited research into rental costs of like accommodations to HCC properties is that they are much higher in the properties that you are discussing.  This is especially true at the times you are talking about.  If HCC has a membership option that fits your travel needs, you should be much further ahead with a HCC membership than with rentals.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 7, 2008)

Check out Iron Blosam, Snowbird Utah.  They even have a silent auction for weeks every year.  It is a great location, lots of snow, and ski-in/ski-out.  Each unit has storage lockers for skis on the main level.  It's very kid friendly, too.  The have a website if you google them.


----------



## divenski (Jul 27, 2008)

marinersfan said:


> In Beaver Creek, Colorado you can find a few very nice ski-in/out like the St. James Place, Hyatt Mt. Lodge, and another to check into would be Park Plaza at Beaver Creek.
> 
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]



Are these properties truly ski-in/ski-out, and esp the Hyatt? Based on some of the online maps, they all seem at least one building away from the slope base, and maybe two for the Hyatt.


----------

